# New Forum Moderator ...



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce that Mahlerian has been instated as a Moderator on Talk Classical.

Welcome to the staff, Mahlerian :cheers:


----------



## Art Rock

Another excellent choice. Good luck, Mahlerian.


----------



## ptr

Good Choice! 

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Congratulations, Mahlerian - you will be a brilliant moderator as you know so much about music & have great perception & a neat sense of humour. Thank you for the help you have given to me since I joined - I so appreciate it. You are a gentleman, sir. Peace & long life.


----------



## Taggart

Excellent choice. Congratulations Mahlerian.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Brilliant choice, Mahlerian would be a terrific leader.


----------



## aleazk

Superb choice. Congratulations Mahlerian!.


----------



## SimonNZ

Excellent choice! Congratulations!


----------



## PetrB

A member I am pleased, I hope, to call a bit of a friend, but moreover, whose natural demeanor and personal integrity has my highest regard.

A very fine guy for the job, I second all the other 'great / excellent / superb' choice comments.


----------



## moody

A thoroughly suitable choice---congrats.


----------



## Ukko

Good choice. I like this guy's style, even though he is not always as right as I am.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thanks for helping to keep this great forum in good order, Mahlerian.


----------



## ahammel

A fine choice, congratulations, long may he reign, etc.


----------



## Aramis

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mahlerian would be a terrific leader.


We'd follow him to the barricades with our breasts bared.


----------



## arpeggio

*Yeah!*

Congratulations! :tiphat::trp::clap:


----------



## Cadenza

I'm a newcomer, and I know he will be a GREAT moderator. Congratulations.


----------



## mmsbls

Welcome to the staff, Mahlerian.


----------



## Mahlerian

Thanks everyone. It's probably going to take me a bit to get the hang of all this, but I'll try.


----------



## Flamme

Good luck in your work old chap!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A most appropriate (and popular) choice - congratulations, Mahlerian!


----------



## samurai

Mahlerian, Let me join in my fellow members in wishing you well-deserved congratulations on your appointment.
I look forward to the erudition and fairness which you have exhibited in all of your posts being brought to your new position as well.
Again, my heartiest congratulations on a job well-done! :trp:


----------



## samurai

Mahlerian said:


> Thanks everyone. It's probably going to take me a bit to get the hang of all this, but I'll try.


You'll be wonderful! :cheers:


----------



## Jos

Congrats Mahlerian !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vaneyes

Aramis said:


> We'd follow him to the barricades with our breasts bared.


Huh?

Mahlerian for President.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Congrats! I hope I won't cause you any trouble.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I'm new here as well and I've already come to enjoy your thoughtful and informed, intelligent posts. You're gonna be great. Congrats!


----------



## scratchgolf

When was the vote? I didn't vote. Come on!!

Congrats, my friend. You're quite the ambassador of this music and I've enjoyed our interactions. Don't forget the little people when you're playing rummy in the Moderator's Lounge.


----------



## Itullian

Congratulations.
You deserve it


----------



## Ukko

Itullian said:


> Congratulations.
> You deserve it


Hmm. I wonder what he means by that... .


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Ukko said:


> Hmm. I wonder what he means by that... .


This may be a stretch but I'll try to help you out. After in depth analysis this is what I've come up with for what he meant by his post:

Congratulations.
You deserve it


----------



## Ukko

Rachmanijohn said:


> This may be a stretch but I'll try to help you out. After in depth analysis this is what I've come up with for what he meant by his post:
> 
> Congratulations.
> You deserve it


Being a newbie (among other things) you are unaware that _Itulian_ is one of those personalities sometimes described as 'deep'. Layers of meaning can be expected.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Rocco

Congratulations Mahlerian!!!


----------



## julianoq

Congratulations! I could not suggest a better name, I admire Mahlerian musical knowledge and overall reasoning and I learned a lot from his posts. Good luck! :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Congratulations Mahlarian :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

julianoq said:


> I admire Mahlerian musical knowledge and overall reasoning and I learned a lot from his posts.


Yes, though he doesn't know me too much, but i know him good enough as a very sophesticated but also gentle, modest and polite mate from his posts.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Congratulations Mahlerian. I am quite new to this forum, but from what I have seen of your posting, I think you will do famously. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Lennart said:


> Congratulations Mahlerian. I am quite new to this forum, but from what I have seen of your posting, I think you will do famously. :tiphat:


I am hopeful, even enthusiastic... but it behooves us to remember the old truism: "Power Corrupts..."


----------



## SimonNZ

All my pro-Karajan posts have been mysteriously deleted...


----------



## moody

SimonNZ said:


> All my pro-Karajan posts have been mysteriously deleted...


In that case he will be great !!


----------



## Mahlerian

SimonNZ said:


> All my pro-Karajan posts have been mysteriously deleted...


Only if you start calling Karajan "a great Mahlerian"...

:lol:


----------



## hpowders

Mahlerian said:


> Only if you start calling Karajan "a great Mahlerian"...
> 
> :lol:


Have you spent any time with his live performance of Mahler's Ninth? To me it is the most perfect performance of this music that I know. He out-Bernstein's Bernstein, the so-called Mahler expert, after how many tries did the latter have with this amazing work?


----------



## Ukko

hpowders said:


> Have you spent any time with his live performance of Mahler's Ninth? To me it is the most perfect performance of this music that I know. He out-Bernstein's Bernstein, the so-called Mahler expert, after how many tries did the latter have with this amazing work?




You are pretty far out, _powders_. There cannot be a 'most perfect* performance' of the 9th, Mahler's most imperfect** symphony. Bernstein 'lennies' Mahler, which hardly makes him an expert.

* There are no degrees of perfection, only degrees of nearness to it.

** Mahler never heard his 9th performed - conducted by him or otherwise - so couldn't make the post-premier alterations he surely would have made. As it is, the outer movements do not connect with the inner movements well enough.

*** I am posting this "correction" only because _Mahlerian_ cannot do so as a Poobah... I mean Moderator. So, _powders_, if you feel I have 'come on too strong', it's _Mahlerian_'s fault.


----------



## Vaneyes

I can verify that HvK's studio M9 (rec.1979/0) is a Certified Perfect Recording, as is Lenny's Sony M9 (rec.1965).


----------



## hpowders

Ukko said:


> You are pretty far out, _powders_. There cannot be a 'most perfect* performance' of the 9th, Mahler's most imperfect** symphony. Bernstein 'lennies' Mahler, which hardly makes him an expert.
> 
> * There are no degrees of perfection, only degrees of nearness to it.
> 
> ** Mahler never heard his 9th performed - conducted by him or otherwise - so couldn't make the post-premier alterations he surely would have made. As it is, the outer movements do not connect with the inner movements well enough.
> 
> *** I am posting this "correction" only because _Mahlerian_ cannot do so as a Poobah... I mean Moderator. So, _powders_, if you feel I have 'come on too strong', it's _Mahlerian_'s fault.


Thanks for enlightening me. I stand by what I wrote. For me, Karajan's performance of Mahler's 9th is the best I ever heard.
So arrest me!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

It would be somewhat ironic if Mahlerian had to break out the Angry Red Font for the first time on his own congratulations thread.

(said the guy who started the trouble)


----------



## Ukko

SimonNZ said:


> It would be somewhat ironic if Mahlerian had to break out the Angry Red Font for the first time on his own congratulations thread.
> 
> (said the guy who started the trouble)


Trouble? What trouble?


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Only if you start calling Karajan "a great Mahlerian"...
> 
> :lol:


Well, it's what Mahler would have sounded like if he drove a Porsche.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Well, it's what Mahler would have sounded like if he drove a Porsche.


Mahler was a vegan and drank water. He'd take public transit.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Mahler was a vegan and drank water. He'd take public transit.


Right. Just wait until he gets behind the wheel of that 911 GT3 with 475 HP. We'll see how much of a vegan he is! :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Vaneyes said:


> *Mahler was a vegan* and drank water.


On and off, but not consistently throughout his life.

Mahler's favorite pastime was a long ramble in the countryside, though, far away from city noise of any kind.


----------



## Kieran

Great choice! Knowledge, wit and fairness.

Good luck, Mahlerian!  :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James

I'm a bit late to the party but congrats to Mahlerian.
I have many things in common with him.
For one, Mahler is one of my favourite Australian composers (yes, its bad, but the best "joke" I could muster for this august ocassion!).
I know Mahlerian will do a fine job :tiphat:...or has... since I'm a bit late to this party...


----------



## PetrB

SimonNZ said:


> It would be somewhat ironic if Mahlerian had to break out the Angry Red Font for the first time on his own congratulations thread.
> 
> (said the guy who started the trouble)


What trouble? Anyway, if my hunches and assessment are correct, I'd say *Angry Red Font* (aka *ARF*) is not quite his style.


----------



## Vesteralen

Remember, Mahlerian, when we old folk push our red buttons it means one of three things:

Someone forgot to give us our blood pressure medicine, or

We want to be wheeled down to the activity room, or

...well, you'd better call an orderly....


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian should really a slave to ride around with him in his chariot, whispering in his ear from time to time: "Remember, Moderator, you too are mortal!" I mean, couldn't hurt! Of course the site's budget may not cover that. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart has someone to whisper in his ear; not a 'slave', admittedly - far from it!


----------



## SimonNZ

PetrB said:


> What trouble? Anyway, if my hunches and assessment are correct, I'd say *Angry Red Font* (aka *ARF*) is not quite his style.


I agree entirely, I meant it lightheartedly.

And the "trouble" I was regretting starting was the potential for my Karajan deletion joke to turn into a 200-post Merits Of Karajan debate, derailing a congrats thread. Again, I wasn't being entirely earnest.


----------



## Sudonim

Coming a bit late to the party - I don't always scroll down the screen far enough - but my heartiest congratulations, Mahlerian! I know you'll wield the scepter of power wisely.


----------



## getth

Congratulations, Mahlerian :tiphat:
good luck


----------



## Ondine

A really good moderator. Congratulations, Mahlerian.


----------



## SimonNZ

Is Mahlerian no longer a moderator?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SimonNZ said:


> Is Mahlerian no longer a moderator?


Oh man Simon, thanks for alerting us.

That doesn't make sense, didn't he do a bit a moderating just yesterday or so in that thread where they were talking about whether somebody's Bach manuscript was a recreation or original? He wrote a warning in red letters, and then some other mods wrote some more red letters and closed the thread, but it doesn't seem anything crazy went on. What happened?


----------



## Xenakiboy

I noticed too, his avatar disappeared too. What's going on Mahlerian bro???


----------



## joen_cph

It wasn´t a really explosive thread arguing or content, I think. 

If there´s a list of current moderators (I am unfamiliar with the way to find it), I think that it´s very understandable if moderators for some reason drop out of that function, being it for a while or permanently - and not really anyone elses´ business why ...


----------



## arpeggio

I have known Mahlerian for many years. I first met him in another forum.

Our orchestra premiered a transcription he made of Schoenberg's _Six Little Pieces for Piano_.

Hope nothing hurtful has happened.


----------



## Dedalus

arpeggio said:


> I have known Mahlerian for many years. I first met him in another forum.
> 
> Our orchestra premiered a transcription he made of Schoenberg's _Six Little Pieces for Piano_.
> 
> Hope nothing hurtful has happened.


I saw the video of your orchestra playing that transcription! Mahlerian showed me on another site. I completely share your sentiments.


----------



## arpeggio

I have been in contact with Mahlerian.

He really does not know why he has been removed as a moderator.

He told me to tell everybody he is doing well and that he needed to take a break.


----------



## joen_cph

> He told me to tell everybody he is doing well


This, for one thing, is good to know.


----------



## Ingélou

arpeggio said:


> He told me to tell everybody he is doing well and that needed to take a break.


I do hope that means that Mahlerian will come back again after a while. He knows such a lot about music, and he was so helpful to me when I first joined the site, for example by introducing me to Mahler. :tiphat:

All best wishes to you, Mahlerian.


----------



## Ukko

My informant has reported to me that Mahlerian was 'fired', in that his ah, release was not voluntary.

Many of us Talk Classical denizens think of ourselves as members of a community, the Great Dane being a sort of Mayor-for-life. We can't remove him - but he is well aware that we can complain. In the next few day we will learn if that is necessary.


----------



## arpeggio

Ukko said:


> My informant has reported to me that Mahlerian was 'fired', in that his ah, release was not voluntary.


That is correct.


----------



## Krummhorn

The decision to remove any moderator of this site is an executive decision that is made solely by the Administration staff. The details of such a removal is a confidential matter between the former staff member and its owner/administration staff. There was a volley of communication between the former staff member and the administration staff before the decision was made. 

That's all that I am allowed to say on the subject. If you desire further information regarding this matter you need to get in touch with Frederik Magle.


----------



## Guest

No use for speculations,we better go on with our daily practise. It is realy a pity whatever the reason may be.


----------



## Ukko

Krummhorn said:


> The decision to remove any moderator of this site is an executive decision that is made solely by the Administration staff. The details of such a removal is a confidential matter between the former staff member and its owner/administration staff. There was a volley of communication between the former staff member and the administration staff before the decision was made.
> 
> That's all that I am allowed to say on the subject. If you desire further information regarding this matter you need to get in touch with Frederik Magle.


In the absence of information, we are left with speculation. So, shall we speculate? The use of the term "volley" is interesting; do you suppose Lars has given - accidentally of course - a clue?


----------



## KenOC

Although I am not at all privy to what transpired, there have been certain things that may have caused this, things apparent to me for quite a while and, I assume, apparent to others.

I believe that a good moderator is inoffensive, rarely quick to disagree with another’s viewpoint, broad-minded, and has a heroic ability to suffer fools. If I were a moderator, a position that (wisely) would never be offered me, I’d last a week at most.


----------



## Ukko

Management has stated on multiple occasions that moderators are members too. If they are members without opinions, they are inhuman. Who needs inhuman moderators?


----------



## Blancrocher

I'd personally be kind of curious what would happen if they made a transient troll into a moderator--might really psych them out, or perhaps they'd be drunk with power. Or if they temporarily made a spambot into a moderator, for that matter.


----------



## Strange Magic

If this were a publicly-funded, public utility sort of place, there would be public hearings, testimony, denials, and perhaps a lot of public embarrassment, reputations besmirched, etc. TC is a privately-owned, privately funded forum, with its own internal rules of governance. It just might happen that a full airing of who said or did what, that resulted in Mahlerian's departure, might end up causing pain and embarrassment that may be neither deserved by anybody or desired by anybody, really.


----------



## arpeggio

Strange Magic said:


> If this were a publicly-funded, public utility sort of place, there would be public hearings, testimony, denials, and perhaps a lot of public embarrassment, reputations besmirched, etc. TC is a privately-owned, privately funded forum, with its own internal rules of governance. It just might happen that a full airing of who said or did what, that resulted in Mahlerian's departure, might end up causing pain and embarrassment that may be neither deserved by anybody or desired by anybody, really.


You are absolutely 100% correct.

Now ask me if I am going to renew my financial support.


----------



## Strange Magic

arpeggio said:


> You are absolutely 100% correct.
> 
> Now ask me if I am going to renew my financial support.


Are you going to renew your financial support?


----------



## Krummhorn

As we have said time and again, people leave the forum and return later on. It's always been like that here ... it happens on all large forums like this, not only those that are dedicated to Classical music, but it also happens on all other special interest discussion sites, too; automotive, hardware, movies, you name it - members always come and go all the time. 

The majority of those who leave return ... even years later. I can attest to that as it is I who receive an email saying that they were a member years ago and forgot their username/password which is something I can help them with and enable their membership. 

We never (repeat, never) delete memberships of inactive people. Their account, unless they were banned for spam, etc, is always available for them no matter when they decide to return. We do not ever purge long inactive accounts ... we have some inactive accounts going back to 2004 ... and all their posts are intact to this day. Even banned member posts are visible from years back up to the present.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Although I am not at all privy to what transpired, there have been certain things that may have caused this, things apparent to me for quite a while and, I assume, apparent to others.
> 
> I believe that a good moderator is inoffensive, rarely quick to disagree with another's viewpoint, broad-minded, and has a heroic ability to suffer fools. If I were a moderator, a position that (wisely) would never be offered me, I'd last a week at most.


It must be very hard to wear the two hats of participating member and mod, without one or both slipping.


----------



## Merl

Will there be a public inquiry? Will anyone have to give evidence? Will it be on the news?


----------



## Krummhorn

Merl said:


> Will there be a public inquiry? Will anyone have to give evidence? Will it be on the news?


No, to all questions above.

Due to confidential and privacy laws I am not at liberty to disclose nor discuss any details on the open boards or privately (PM or email).

The decision was made at the top administration level. I can assure everyone there is nothing personal about this staff change. If you have further questions you are invited to contact the site owner directly.


----------



## Merl

I was being sarcastic. Apologies.


----------



## Nereffid

KenOC said:


> Although I am not at all privy to what transpired, there have been certain things that may have caused this, things apparent to me for quite a while and, I assume, apparent to others.
> 
> I believe that a good moderator is inoffensive, rarely quick to disagree with another's viewpoint, broad-minded, and has a heroic ability to suffer fools. If I were a moderator, a position that (wisely) would never be offered me, I'd last a week at most.


I think you've nailed it.
Just because someone has a lot to contribute to a forum doesn't necessarily mean they have the right character for a moderator.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boy...I really don't understand the reactions (or lack thereof) over the last couple of days. I'm just throwing my hands up.


----------



## Nereffid

SimonNZ said:


> Boy...I really don't understand the reactions (or lack thereof) over the last couple of days. I'm just throwing my hands up.


Why is it so hard to understand? Surely it's always been clear that not everybody shares the same opinion of everyone else. People differ in what they find valuable in any given member and what they regard as failings, and how these two aspects should be weighed; and they also differ in how they have interacted with any given member.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> If I were a moderator, a position that (wisely) would never be offered me, I'd last a week at most.


As long as a week???


----------

